
Ask HN: Service/API for Payouts in Europe - mytailorisrich
Hello HN,<p>I am looking for a service that provides an API for payouts (to bank accounts or cards) in UK&#x2F;Europe.<p>I have been looking around a bit. There are tons of payments services, but it&#x27;s difficult to find payouts services (especially simple and affordable ones).<p>Stripe seems to have that with their Connect product but it looks a little cumbersome (I don&#x27;t want my customers to have to agree to third parties&#x27; T&amp;Cs or to know which vendor I use) and expensive.<p>Thanks!
======
ThePhysicist
I think you might want to look at the PSD2 (payment services directive)
standard, which tries to regulate this in the EU.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Payment_Services_Directive](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Payment_Services_Directive)

Most banks seem to offer environments for integrating with them (they are
obliged to do so), in my understanding it's not a very enjoyable process
though.

You will also need to register as a service provider to use this, I don't know
how complicated that is. Some companies like Figo/Finleap provide higher-level
APIs that you can use as a fintech/developer, maybe that might be a better
strategy for you if your resources are limited.

~~~
mytailorisrich
Thanks for that.

I've seen that Revolut offers an API to issue transfers from your business
account (no registration as service provider needed). They have a bit of a
reputation, though.

------
tgbarb
Check Payaut ([https://www.payaut.com/](https://www.payaut.com/)). Website is
a little bit outdated since our focus now is to improve the product).

We're a new, DNB-licensed Dutch startup already processing payouts for some
companies in Europe. We provide a full range of services like KYC,
payment/refund splits, virtual accounting system, payouts to IBAN/BBAN
accounts, Paypal, etc., and reconciliation. Wanna schedule your payouts? No
worries, we handle it. In this way, you can stay totally out of the money
flow. Let us worry about it.

Also, we're psp-agnostic, meaning you can use multiple PSPs to process your
payments.

Last but not least, you can fully integrate with our API. Our product is API-
based.

------
going_to_800
Looking for same thing

------
jugjug
mollie.com seems to target the EU market.

~~~
mytailorisrich
Thanks. Do they do payouts (out)? Their website focuses on payments (in).

